# English made antique sewing machine



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

The Pentagon is the name on this hand crank sewing machine. Want to find documentation online but my searches cannot find anything. Works well.

Anyone familiar with this machine. Id like to get my hands on a user manual.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

There should be a number on the bed of the machine on the right hand side. I can help you if I know the number. If there is no number then the machine is pre 1900. The numbers are will have one or two letters. 

It is a beauty! I am actually restoring one (not the same) right now.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't help you, but there was someone here on KP w./' a herd' of sewing machines: NORTHERNROBIN. Don't know if she's still around--you could try to PM her...?


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

I have an antique singer from 1912 that I had restored a year ago. The man who restored it restores museum pieces. He told me to lightly rub some WD40 over the decals and entire machine surface once a year to keep it nice. He also said that the decals that are not scratched up by sewing pins or rubbed away by wear are worth considerably more than it they are damaged. Looks like you have a beauty!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

An old lady I looked after had a machine like that,she was 95 years old, and that was about 16 year ago,she told me it had been her mothers, I was surprised by all the attachments that came with it,Thinking back I believe Lucys was a treadle not a hand machine,


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is beautiful! I hope you can find what you are looking for.. mine is not nearly that old but I too need to find a owners manual for it.. luckily those machines are pretty straight forward and can be figured out with a little tinkering


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful machine. I always wonder how you can sew with one hand turning wheel and other trying to control fabric. My mom had a treadle machine which I used when I was learning to sew. Think it was first my grandmothers, wish I had kept it.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> There should be a number on the bed of the machine on the right hand side. I can help you if I know the number. If there is no number then the machine is pre 1900. The numbers are will have one or two letters.
> 
> It is a beauty! I am actually restoring one (not the same) right now.


Thanks for your reply, the 
number on the bed of the machine on the right hand side is 22581.

At the plate that slides forward above the bobbin reads PAT.MARCH.29TH.1893 No.6668


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Ronie said:


> luckily those machines are pretty straight forward and can be figured out with a little tinkering


Correct. I was able to thread it and it does sew nice stitches. Hope to find more info as it adds value to have the user manual included with the machine. 
:thumbup:


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lorinda said:


> I have an antique singer from 1912 that I had restored a year ago. The man who restored it restores museum pieces. He told me to lightly rub some WD40 over the decals and entire machine surface once a year to keep it nice.
> 
> Great tip. Thanks


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just sold a old machine. Not the one you are looking for though. The one I sold had many out there still in use. So I could not get so much for it. I used it many times for sewing till I started quilting and needed a bit more to work with. Any way enjoy it.


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

2KNITCATS said:


> Thanks for your reply, the
> number on the bed of the machine on the right hand side is 22581.
> 
> At the plate that slides forward above the bobbin reads PAT.MARCH.29TH.1893 No.6668


You are welcome. I sent an email to Alex at http://www.sewalot.com 
to ask about your machine. Have not heard back from him yet. I thought it might have been a Singer but I think it might be a Jones.

Still doing a little searching for you. I actually just got home from picking up a singer 201 in brand new pristine condition. It was used only twice. No rust, everything shines and the machine is so quiet I can' t tell it is running. Best money I have spent in a long time.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

On the Quilting Board there is a section for antique machine enthusiasts. There are MANY people there who are expert machine collectors and restorers. You could post your photo and ask for info there...

http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> On the Quilting Board there is a section for antique machine enthusiasts. There are MANY people there who are expert machine collectors and restorers. You could post your photo and ask for info there...
> 
> http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/


A big thank you for this lead. Appreciate it.

:thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a feeling your machine is a Singer. The Singer Co. is very helpful in identifying your machine. You can email them at this address [email protected]

They have been wonderful and super fast with responding to emails anytime I have needed them.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

bostonbean2 said:


> I have a feeling your machine is a Singer. The Singer Co. is very helpful in identifying your machine. You can email them at this address [email protected]
> 
> They have been wonderful and super fast with responding to emails anytime I have needed them.


Thank you I'll give them a try.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

My mum gave my daughter a Singer machine like this when she began to sew. It would put most young people off sewing these days! Your's is a wonderful example and a treasure


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

I found this website which may be able to help you. The patent number and patent date are the same one you listed. The company name was Jones Family. The website says they were made with different names on the arm

http://www.sewmuse.co.uk/Jones%20Family%20C.S.htm


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

It is a beautiful sewing machine. I had bought an old sewing machine that was different and a name I hadn't heard of before, but everything was with it including the manual. It is at least or close to 100 years old. It was made in the US. Go to the library and see if they have any books on the history of sewing machines. Good luck on your research. ;0)


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

I have my Mom's Singer treadle machine. Dad bought it for her right after they married. She made all our clothes when we were young. she was 81 when she died in 1975. I have the instructions and the " lifetime guarantee". Couldn't read the year but can see bought April 5th,,,,, Still in working order.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know anything about it but it's so lovely just to look at.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

Here is the part of the website with the manuals. I am sure if you email them, they can tell you which Jones model it is 
http://website.lineone.net/~lindave/manuals.htm

They also have an email address
[email protected]


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Not retired yet said:


> I found this website which may be able to help you. The patent number and patent date are the same one you listed. The company name was Jones family. The website says they were made with different names on the arm
> 
> http://www.sewmuse.co.uk/Jones%20Family%20C.S.htm


You hit the nail on the head. There appears to be a Singer, model 27 that is very similar. But the year of the patent matching and specific marks tell me its a Jones.

For example this online statement:
The easiest way to confirm if your badged machine is a Jones C.S. is to look for the large screw head on top of the arm between the two spool pins.

Now I'm in pursuit of the user manual. Thank you again.


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> On the Quilting Board there is a section for antique machine enthusiasts. There are MANY people there who are expert machine collectors and restorers. You could post your photo and ask for info there...
> 
> http://www.quiltingboard.com/vintage-antique-machine-enthusiasts-f22/


Wow thanks for that link. I was given an old hand cranked machine to use for display as the bobbin plate was missing so the machine can't be used. Everything turns as it should, so if I can locate a replacement plate I could actually use it.

:thumbup:


----------



## Not retired yet (Jun 7, 2014)

Try this website. I found a Jones manual on there. The manual looks like it covers a few of the machines. Good luck!

http://www.ismacs.net/jones/manuals/jones-cylinder-shuttle-sewing-machine.pdf


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

What a beautiful machine. I have my grandmother's treadle machine but it doesn't have a bobbin case. I would love to get it running again. Any ideas???


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wow - good luck in your search - so beautiful!


----------



## nu48uk (Jul 29, 2013)

It is listed under Jones on this site
http://needlebar.org/main/makers/uk/index.html#p


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

nu48uk said:


> It is listed under Jones on this site
> http://needlebar.org/main/makers/uk/index.html#p


Yes. I see Pentagon listed - how exciting!!!

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That looks like a real gem!!


----------

